
In job interviews, 100% of respondents willing to stretch the truth, study finds - CrazedGeek
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/job-interviews-honesty-1.5034623
======
pravda
What percentage of employers are willing to stretch the truth?

~~~
Mtinie
“We’re a great place to work with lots of flexibility and ways to support
creative problem solving.”

“We expect the team you’d lead to grow substantially within the next two
years.”

“Without research and design, we’d miss so many opportunities...we’ve built it
into our budget and timelines.”

“Trust is only gained by practicing transparency and candor. It’s one of our
core values.”

Later on:

“I know this is a large undertaking with a short timeframe, but we’ll only
need to impose upon the team just this once...”

~~~
TadaScientist
“We expect the team you’d lead to grow substantially within the next two
years.”

Wait - do I know you from somewhere?

~~~
Mtinie
:)

------
digisign
I tell the truth but it is a sure fire way to lose a job offer, and am trying
to kick the habit. Remember modern companies refuse to invest even the thirty
minutes in study needed to get you up to speed on tool X with extensive
experience in tool Y.

